
Aerodynamically equivalent Covid-19 1.5m social distancing for walking&running [pdf] - bookofjoe
http://www.urbanphysics.net/COVID19_Aero_Paper.pdf
======
modo_
In the limitations section, the authors mention that they didn't consider the
effect of head wind, tail wind, and cross-wind.

Can anyone comment on the extent of this limitation in applying their findings
to a real world environment? I have to imagine that on even a mildly windy day
the slipstream of a runner would look significantly different.

~~~
sjg007
Always stand upstream.

~~~
keeganpoppen
and never cross the streams

------
cafard
One comment: most recreational runners don't move most of the time at a
6:40/mile pace. That's the pace you need for a 2:45 marathon. I suspect that
3.3/s or 3 meters/s (eight or nine minute miles) is closer to what most people
are running.

------
datameta
The conclusion recommends an increase of the social distancing from 1.5m to
5-10m depending on whether that individual is walking or running. It seems the
main takeaway is to avoid the particle wake behind the person.

